# 1936 Super Streamline



## azbug-i (Jun 18, 2016)

Amateur resto before i bought this puppy. Rides nice!

Have a restored torpedo seat in the box but i like these better

Shout out to doug fisk for straightening my fork too


----------



## catfish (Jun 18, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 18, 2016)

Wow Amanda, lucky girl!!!


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 19, 2016)

Great bike glad you got it let me know if you get bored with it..........


----------



## azbug-i (Apr 3, 2017)

Probably gonna be selling this. Anyone interested?
I have the correct seat for it too.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 3, 2017)

azbug-i said:


> Probably gonna be selling this. Anyone interested?
> I have the correct seat for it too.



@New Mexico Brant
Beautiful Bike!


----------



## azbug-i (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks for the compliments too 

I already asked brant haha


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 4, 2017)

Amanda you need to put it in the for sale section with a price if you really want to sell it. V/r Shawn


----------



## azbug-i (Apr 4, 2017)

Im going to shawn. I just need to wheel it out and take better pics and also put the right seat on.


----------



## geosbike (Apr 5, 2017)

very nice


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Apr 5, 2017)

azbug-i said:


> Probably gonna be selling this. Anyone interested?
> I have the correct seat for it too.




One of my ATF's!! :eek:


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Apr 5, 2017)

azbug-i said:


> Probably gonna be selling this. Anyone interested?
> I have the correct seat for it too.



Pm sent !


----------



## azbug-i (Apr 5, 2017)

This wonderful bike is going to a new home.  Nice to have owned you, miss 36 super.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Apr 6, 2017)

That is a sharp looking bike. Who redid the seat?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2017)

azbug-i said:


> This wonderful bike is going to a new home.  Nice to have owned you, miss 36 super.



Can't wait to take it for a spin!....that is if the new owner allows it


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 6, 2017)

So, coming to Cali


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 7, 2017)

Congrats to the new owner!  What a sweet bike!


----------

